# Stocking a 110 gallon tank!



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

Doesnt reading the title get your heart racing? haha well i am looking to get a rather large center piece fish. With a couple other fish that are smaller just to get a more active tank. Im looking for a fish that will reach around a foot long for the main attraction and a mid to high level swimming fish so no plecos or clown loach. If you have any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## rjrstrang (Jul 16, 2011)

Well depending on your price range flower horns are amazing fish and grow too about that it a little more


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you thinking single or a school?
I love Frontosa's, they remind me of the fish in the rainbow fish book.
I think you will have to get a cichlid only other fish I can think of would be a Giant Gourami that gets that size.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the look of frontosas but I also like flower horns because of their color....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

An Arrowana would be nice


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

I love arrowanas but wouldnt they get too big for that size tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...nope...some kid asking what he should put in his fishbowl doesn't make my heart race....
purposely putting incompatible animals together doesn't do it either....but it certainly does send me a very distinct message............


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

first off all my fish get along well im not not sure which fish are not compatible and the word means things that get along without conflict which all my fish do, making them compatible. If i was intentionally putting fish that dont belong together i wouldnt be asking "which fish?". Also a fish tank of that size is rather large compared to the majority of fish tank owners. A fish bowl is about 1.5 gallons so its about 73 times bigger than a fish bowl. Last off you give the site a bad name being one of the moderators and being so rude to people that are trying to enhance their knowledge in fish tanks. I know a lot of people who abuse fish left and right and I am trying to do everything right with my tanks. So if i am doing something wrong tell me so i can fix the problem and give my fish the best living conditions. Take care!




And for everyone else i think i am going to go with a frontosas and some Altolamprologus compressiceps and possibly a sailfin pleco. Please tell me if you dont think these fish are compatible. If so i would like to know now so moderators dont get on my back and i will make the necessary adjustments. Thank You!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't feel badly FB....i give everybody a hard time every now and then..
to me ; every container over 2 tablespoons is a fishbowl..even my old 240 gallon and my future 400 gallon are fishbowls to me..
what i would like to see is people studying their new tanks..think about their ultimate goal for it.your 110 for example..i take it that it is the old 110 extra tall..that gives you 3 feet of depth..there are only 2 types of fish that i would put in that tank..
a group of about 4 or 5 Pterophyllum Altum...true altum angels..a bit harder to keep than regular angels ; but they are amazing..can grow to be 20"+ tall..
tall driftwood..tall plants like swords and aponogetons and vals..
otherwise it would be a saltwater tank with a pinnatus bat..
the incompatible fish thing was not directed at you FB...it was directed at that strang fella...

there is not a single individual or organization that actually keeps fish captive in the proper environment...one that precisely duplicate their natural habitat...."NOT ANYBODY"


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

sorry i misunderstood you and i am excited about this new tank because i have only been able to get small fish and this is an opportunity to get a bigger fish but do you think that a frontosas would be acceptable for the tank? I looked up the flowerhorn but seems to be too aggressive and there have been cases of it taking over the tank. also when i get an arrowana i want it to be in a nice big tank and i feel like this tank is a little too small for that. So if there are any more ideas please share them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Altums to be raffled by discus nuts: http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showt...red-by-Kingdom-Come-Discus-Haven-Kraig-Koontz


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Frontosas would be fairly species only, and need bigger.
Forget a foot long fish.
If you are looking at a community tank, Angels are a great idea, Or if you are not going to plant how about Silver dollars. Add a school of large tetras, (Congo,Buenos Aires, Bleeding hearts). And/or large rainbows, or Giant Danios.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

do not want angels never have liked them idk why like fish that look more like....fish. Silver dollars arent a bad option but was looking for something with a bit more color. I found that a few species would work with the frontosas being a tropheus moorii and Altolamprologus compressiceps. I read a couple sites that said moorii and pleco should be fine with a frontosas but i also saw they like to be in groups of 5 or more. But want to get away from tetras they are too common of a fish and the large tetra species are around $8 here so getting a large school of them would cost a ton


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Something like 20 tropheus would be awesome. But they are also expensive ,starting about $10/fish in groups of 10.

C. Moori, the "malawi blue dolphin". They are active, hardy, intelligent, blue, easyish to breed and outgrow 55s and common enough that small ones shouldn't cost a fortune.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

taking the tank itself into consideration ; although a bit pricey i think about 4 or 5 frontosa would look great....and they should occupy mostly the middle of the tank..they are not real fast growers and should be ok with some altolamps...i have both inkfin and black congos...they are quite striking..got mine from littleafricaaquatics on aquabid..they would occupy the lower part of the tank....forget the plecos ; they don't go well with high PH...i don't care what anybody says about them being ok with africans ; they are not too happy about a PH of 8.4 or so...and africans are not too happy with a PH below 8.0........
i would suggest maybe one of the synodontis species catfish such as the decorus...
not a very good pic ; but my decorus about 6 years ago......










and emc is right...C. Moori aren't too costly and are a really nice looking animal..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoa! That's the biggest Synodontis I've ever seen. ( unless the other fish are just very small, maybe? )


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

definately like the catfish will look into them and i learned that the pleco like lower ph so that idea went out the window

Also I found out I am able to get 120 gallon long tank which gives the fish an extra foot of swim space (5')

With the moorii's the stocking calculator says that only the tropheus moorii could get along well in that tank not a blue moorii (dolphin) although they are very attractive fish


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you get 50 cardinal tetras or neons, that would be a REAL stunner! I'd say some rainbow sharks... Shrimp would be good... I of course would do something crazy like put 100 bettas in it, but that's me... Saltwater would be nice... It would be cool also to do something like get fish native to your state and plants...


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

a large school of fish isnt a bad idea but idk im stuck on having one fish that sticks out and i have a red tail shark similar to a rainbow but i think one is enough would like some variety in my tanks and i know nothing about saltwater and it is very expensive so i dont know how well that would work. Last off native fish are illegal to keep in illinois pretty sure or i would definately do that. But thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What stocking calculator? What else is going in? Start with 6 C. Moori fry and you will end up with a nice colony of 10-20. Keep pulling and selling and males and fry and you should be fine for a good while.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could do any of the stocking recommended for a 75 here: http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php and get somewhat larger groups.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would take a 125 over a 110 any day...
TOS.....that decorus was 14" long...and quite tame..i could pet it and even pick it up out of the water....
had about 12 big eupterus in there too..smallest was 9 inches..they would breed in the tank...a whole herd of hoover clown loaches would follow behind them sucking up eggs...it was quite hilarious to watch..


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

have been looking through the site has some great combos its just picking one that will be the hard part


cichlids are great and look amazing but are there any different options for fish? just so i have my choices laid out for me so i dont feel like i made a wrong choice.

And thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread it has been very helpful so far


----------

